# Tool kit question



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

I was wrong, you guys are right. 
It is a spark plug wrench and the S shaped tool is the lug bolt wrench. I looked closer and the tool we were talking about does have some plastic to protect the spark plug end inside it. 

However, the other tool is definately a wheel centering tool to hold your wheel while trying to thread a lug bolt. Look in your manual.


----------

